# Renew or NEW application for PdS



## sonocontenta (Jul 9, 2016)

We are returning to Italy in a week. 

For a 12 month period 2013-2014 we lived in Venice, and at that time applied for and received our Permesso di Soggiorno docs. Not knowing exactly in what year we would return, we did not renew our PdS which expired in 2014. 

We return now for two years +. We have new visas for this entry and my question here is in applying for our PdiS in this segment of new (and ongoing) period in Italy, is this a RENEWAL APPLICATION or a NEW APPLICATION for the PdiS. Obviously we were finger-printed etc for our first PdiS. Our visas are for Elective Residency.

I suppose its not that huge an issue but, from Venice, visiting the Questura is on the mainland and certainly NOT a 'quick trip' if we are wrong and must refill the forms...also, I would not be surprised to learn, it would involve again paying a rather hefty administrative fee (150 Eu perhaps).

I'd welcome any and all insights on this. Thanks so much


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

New.


----------



## sonocontenta (Jul 9, 2016)

Safest choice, yes? Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sonocontenta said:


> Safest choice, yes?


The only choice. I don't think you want to invite the inevitable questions about why you stayed illegally in Italy for two years without a valid PdS.  And why didn't you file Italian tax returns? Form RWs? Etcetera.


----------



## sonocontenta (Jul 9, 2016)

Oops. My wording must have been confusing. We DEPARTED Venice before the expiry of the PdS. And remained out of Italy, in USA for 2 year...now to return for 2+ years ( w periodic return to US (dentists, don't yk!).

By the way, would you share about taxes/filing. We will have - of course -no income earned in IT, no property owned, no IT bank account...filing US tXes...

Best regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sonocontenta said:


> My wording must have been confusing.


Not to me. But if you attempt to renew a PdS that expired in 2014, then it's highly likely you would get questions about why you remained in Italy illegally, why you didn't file tax returns, why you didn't notify the Anagrafe of your moves, etc. That's what renewal means, doesn't it -- that you never stopped being a resident of Italy when, in fact, you did? Residents of Italy have certain obligations.

....Stick to the truth: a new PdS application. 



> By the way, would you share about taxes/filing. We will have - of course -no income earned in IT, no property owned, no IT bank account...filing US tXes...


Lovely, but you would still be a tax resident of Italy, still obliged to file an Italian tax return (with Form RW). Yes, you would file and pay in the U.S. on your income, but then you'd also file in Italy (and take a foreign tax credit to account for U.S. income tax paid, and take whatever tax treaty provisions you're entitled to take). Italy's tax rates are generally higher than those in the U.S., so you might end up owing a bit of income tax in Italy. Italy also has wealth taxes (on foreign financial and real estate assets), so you'll probably owe something there, too. I'm rather surprised any of this is a surprise.

Welcome (back) to Italy.


----------



## sonocontenta (Jul 9, 2016)

Not surprised, just not armed w all the details. My plans include contacting un contabile once settled back in.

Many, many thanks,Bbc


----------

